# Quack Attack



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

I just noticed this when i was looking theough my MPW catalog, i was wondering what your thoughts were on it. Does it work?

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-WIA80

Thank you
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I really hope people are smarter than to fall for that.

The smell of Marlboro Lights in the field is a EXCELENT attractent, I'd hate to see how many birds we would shoot using the Quack attack.

I guess being on the X just dosent cut it anymore.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Next it will be on the list for baiting????


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't fall for it, seriously. All you need is to scout, be where the birds are, have a mojo(haha), and have some good calling

Hunter


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I wasn't really planning on getting it, just curious to see if it will work


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes it does............It's good for luring in HUNTERS with big pocketbooks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Can ducks smell??

I was under the impression that birds can't smell.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Yes it does............It's good for luring in HUNTERS with big pocketbooks.


Now THAT was funny!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Get yourself a field with food in it already, won't need to worry about any bogus duck scents.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats been out for a while now, bunch of BS if you ask me


----------

